# Codes 98940-98943



## akalibra (Apr 10, 2009)

If chiropractic services are rendered by other types of licensed providers, can they use codes 98940-98943.  Or are these codes limited to chiropractors only?


----------



## Bsivera (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe an MD, PT or an Osteopath can also bill for those codes, but reimbursement would depend on the state.


----------

